

Anatomy of an (un)fundable startup - nickhould
http://venturehacks.com/articles/unfundable-startup?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+venturehacks+%28Venture+Hacks%29

======
Terretta
Also, don't have been in business long.

If you bootstrap, quietly doubling year after year, remaining profitable or
break even, then decide the market is now ready for what you do so it's time
to go big ... you likely won't get funded. You've proven ability at the wrong
model, when investors want a blowout. A lack of history lets you sell the
exponential growth story. History makes them ask why you didn't already have
it.

